# Chances of miscarriage / pg symptoms



## Hal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi

I have previously had a m/c at 10w and a termination at 13 w when nuchal scan showed likely structural abnormalities and genetic abnormalities. I was told that there would be a high chance of m/c within a few weeks. I am now being scanned weekly - last one at 9w. Given that all is well so far how likely is it that I could still m/c in the next few weeks?

Also - the only real pg symptoms I have are constipation and going to the loo a lot in the night. Should I count myself lucky or is this a worrying sign?


Hal


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I know its hard but try and relax, you are being scanned weekly which is excellent. Your symptoms sound like a good sign to me, but as I'm sure you are aware, I can't make any promises, although I'd love to

Take care x


----------

